# Name the new Field Trial Club



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Will be hosting its first AKC lisenced trial this Fall07.

Grounds will be the Bonne Carre Spillway. As soon as we get dates and judges cleared, we will be on EE.net. Yours truely will be the FTS.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

:shock: :shock: Why you having it in the spillway instead of Le Beau :?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Would love to have it at Lebeau but, easier to hire workers in the LaPlace area. The equipment is going to be stored at the kennel in LaPlace. Plus, it we get a lot of rain, we won't have to worry about rutting the roads.

By-the-way, counting on you to judge the Qualifying. :wink: 

Because of the size of the grounds and the amount of tech water, Lebeau Trial Grounds would be better suited to host a National or National Am. 

Our club President is not to crazy about the club name. He wants to call it Bonne Carre Field Trial Club. But, as club secratery, I'm using Cajun Riviera! :shock: 

Send me your address so that I can send you a bill for your dues.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

I might be running the qual with X !  . will e-mail address :!: i am like the illustrious potentate though i ain't crazy bout the name :idea:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

OK, then how about the Derby? The Pres. is working on the AA judges.

What would you name it ol potentate breath?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

When in the Fall??


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Our El Presidente is working on dates, probably in late October. Shooting for April for the Spring trial.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

just what do you mean by hard to hire workers in lebeau?? heck, i called you and volunteered. short memory regards :lol:


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I thought there was a distance limit on clubs in the same area? I agree with the President on the dislike of the name. also I have bird boys if needed you will get see there skills this weekend.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rboudet said:


> I agree with the President on the dislike of the name.


OK then, what suggestion do we have for a name?

Hey Raymond, y'all are excellant gunners but when we talk about workers, we are talking about great bird tossers.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

How about just "Cajun Retriever Club" drop the Rivera? I do like the Bonne Carre Retriever Club but it kind of insinuates the trial and club is based in the spillway. What was the name of the first Retriever club in New Orleans? Or Swamp Dog RC


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rboudet said:


> How about just "Cajun Retriever Club" drop the Rivera? I do like the Bonne Carre Retriever Club but it kind of insinuates the trial and club is based in the spillway. What was the name of the first Retriever club in New Orleans? Or Swamp Dog RC


There is already a Cajun HRC, so that would be too confusing. The old New Orleans club that went kaput in the mid-50's was the Crescent City Labrador Club. There is a Swamp Dog somewhere in the Carolinas.

I was emailed a suggestion; Mudbug RC (has a ring to it and possibilities).

Gulfcoast RC is too genertic.
Ragin Cajun RC upsets the LSU supporters.
Le Bayou RC
Le Gator RC
Hurricane RC


I'm still stuck on Cajun Riviera until we hear something better.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Franco, not to step on toes, Jay DuFour's NFRA club is called Gulf Coast Retriever Club.................... :wink: 

Polock.........thinkin' PO BOY Retriever Club............Crawdad/Crawfish Boil Retriever Club.............. :shock: 

Enjoy.................


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

What about just Bayou RC or Poule Deaux RC or Dos Gris RC


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Po' Boys RC

Make mine Roast Beef Wet Dressed,

john


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

vermilion field trial club
vermilion river r/c
chein caille r/c
good eats r/c :idea:


----------



## ducky911 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

Call it Winchester and Remington----see if you can get free trial shells and poppers in trade for naming the trial after them.

"WINCHESTER FIELD TRIAL" eg

I know a guy that has a group that marches in parades and fires poppers to a beat or something like that anyway they named their group winchester and got free shells for all their events---lots of shells! you might be able to get something more even.

anyway thats my 2 cents

Bob

I have lost touch with this guy and it was some time ago so I don't think that I could be any help with a number---dog food companies might even have a bigger interest


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

******* RETRIEVER CLUB


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ******* RETRIEVER CLUB



I likes dat :lol: 

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

ducky911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Call it Winchester and Remington----see if you can get free trial shells and poppers in trade for naming the trial after them.
> 
> ...


AKC club names have to be related to the geographical area.... otherwise the EntryExpress Club would be putting on trials right now instead of Metro Alliance. HAHA

SM


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

why not call it "Big Easy RC"


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ******* RETRIEVER CLUB


I know you meant Cajun-American!

Better watch out cause Bobbyb will be throwing boudin balls at you.  

Since most of the members live in Baton Rouge, we may go with Baton Rouge RC. I'm more inclinded to go with a regional name.


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

*names for RC*

well being a good Cathlic girl :wink: and all how bout Fat Mardi Spillway RC sorry could not resist or Baton Down all Hatches RC


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: names for RC*



sometimes a great notion said:


> well being a good Cathlic girl :wink: and all how bout Fat Mardi Spillway RC sorry could not resist or Baton Down all Hatches RC


I think we've hit on something!

Fat Boy RC. 

I'll have to gain a few pounds! :wink:


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

The Retriever Club of the South. Glad ya'll were able to pull it together. 
Hope to make it for the first trial. If the date works I'll help out anyway I can. 

Gene


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*fat boy*

*If it is FAT BOY let me know where to send my money.

Aaron*


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I like Bayou Retriever Club (BRC). HPW


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

> Since most of the members live in Baton Rouge, we may go with Baton Rouge RC. I'm more inclinded to go with a regional name.


Then how about Red Stick RC?


----------



## David Lambert (Nov 19, 2004)

River City Retriever Club


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

Tiger Town RC. 


FEAR THE HAT!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > ******* RETRIEVER CLUB
> ...


I'm 1/2... so i'm allowed. My entire family on my mom's side are "cajun American". I love them and accept them for that.... it's the Democrat part that i struggle with. Holidays are cancelled on election years.

SM


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

What about the Bonne Carre Retriever Club?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> What about the Bonne Carre Retriever Club?


That's what President M Smith wants to use. I may concede on the name issue. :wink:

Usually, one has the name done before they become a club. In this case, we have joined a club that has been somewhat inactive and will become very active again, so we are wanting to redo the name.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Justin Wilson RC

Kingfish RC ( in memory of Huey Long :lol: )

Pirogue RC

or resurect Calcasieu RC


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Smith is the President? When does he have time to do that? I am assuming this is the inactive club from NELA. He spoke of this last thursday as I watched very few dogs do a decent job on a big water single he had setup. Raider, Quick and my 3yr old being a few of them. Most all others had to handle. But in my case even a blind hog finds a nut every now and then. :lol:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

He's the new President as he knows just about everybody! Plus, he will also be the Open Marshall, Chief Game Steward and Official Guns. He is the one putting all the trials on for the club. It is either that or we all loose any future opportunites to run this trial.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> What about the Bonne Carre Retriever Club?


La Place Retriever Club or River Road Retriever Club in honor of Abell and Vergie duTreil


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> Gerard Rozas said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Bonne Carre Retriever Club?
> ...


River Road has some weight to it! I like it and with Smith leasing a part of Vergie's old kennel, I think he would too. I hear she is doing well but recently built a wall between her house and the kennel. Maybe she has heard one too many Labs barking in her life. :wink: 

I have some old 35mm photos of the original River Road kennels. One of those photos is framed and hanging in my den.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mudbug Retriever Club

Thats genius.

SM


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Greaud's RC.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Someone say something about fat boy rc. :?:


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*What about???*

Will this be in addition to SLRC and Acadiana?Or did one disband?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Acadiana and SLRC are alive and well.

This would be the Ouachita Club. Smith and I put on the trial last Fall along with the Ouachita folks and with some help from others. They really have no grounds that are adequate and we have unlimited access with the spillway. I think it very generous of the Ouachita folks to put the game above anything else!

Bobbyb, you and Smith are going to have to gain a few pounds if we were to go with that name. :wink: However, we may have to keep the same name.  

We will soon find out.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

GAINING weight is not a problem with me :wink:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Booty Field Trial CLub


----------

